

Power your car with Aluminum grains - negby
http://nocamels.com/2012/06/new-cleantech-co-to-power-cars-with-aluminum-grains/

======
pwg
> The reactor ... feeds on aluminum grains and water and produces hot
> hydrogen. This hydrogen is then converted into electrical energy that
> replaces the battery in an electric vehicle.

>The products of the reaction are warm air and water vapor which are later
chilled and reused. “The water is not consumed, it is returned to the tank
after it goes through the process. Even though the system works on aluminum
and water, in practice it doesn’t use up the water,” Yampolsky tells NoCamels.

Ok, so if water (H2O) and aluminum go in, and hydrogen, water vapor, and hot
air comes out (and later the article says aluminum oxide comes out as well),
and the water is not used up, where does the hydrogen come from?

I.e.: 1(Al) + 1(H2O) -> 1(Al2O3) + 1(H2O) + heat + H2

Now, the system could obtain oxygen from the atmosphere, so the excess output
oxygen could be accounted for that way. But from where does the excess H2 come
from, if the water is not consumed?

Something does not add up, given what the article reports.

~~~
Turing_Machine
When the hydrogen is used to generate electricity (very likely in a fuel cell)
it's almost certainly going to be converted back to water.

Of course, you're going to have to use electricity to produce the aluminum in
the first place (more than you're going to get out after going through
multiple conversion steps) but it may still be better than tooling around with
a big pressure tank of hydrogen bolted on to your car.

------
dexter313
The Alydro reaction takes place in a reactor at elevated temperatures of up to
900 Celcius. ->> Well, there's your problem.

